
Harassment of Our Authors Is Not OK - warrenmar
https://medium.com/code-like-a-girl/harassment-of-our-authors-is-not-ok-f0266d21f460#.v4l7oqzdu
======
Karuma
"I keep my social media clean and I never had direct messages from old men
attempting to talk to an underage girl."

Next time you guys start messaging encouraging comments to someone on the
Internet, make sure you wait until they celebrate their 18th birthday (or
whatever their country laws say). No one wants to talk to "old men" before
that day.

I am beyond angry and disgusted that this has happened.

(/s...)

~~~
csixty4
You know perfectly well "encouraging comments" aren't the problem. A post like
that is practically fishing for "nice job" and "awesome work" comments. Those
are fine and pretty much expected.

~~~
Karuma
I agree.

Then the problem is not "old men talk to an underage girl", but "men I find
unattractive are giving me unsolicited attention", which happens pretty much
all the time everywhere, regardless of the gender or age...

She will be surprised to find out that when she turns 18, she'll still receive
those messages and they will be as disgusting as they are now.

